# Orte zum Farmen



## Kuhlomb (25. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin mal wieder pleite ( nur mehr 7k oder so) naja egal,

mein Farmchar (DK) hat Bergbau & Kräuterkunde als Berufe, (beide derzeit auf 450, werd aber heute noch auf 525 skillen), aber gibt es in Cataclysm auch wieder einen Ort wie im Sholazarbecken wo man alles was grad gold gibt findet?

und wenn nicht, schreibt mir ma paar orte auf wo man sonst noch gut farmen kann (einen jeweils zu Kräuterkunde und einen zu Bergbau)


Wäre sehr nett von euch danke ...


----------



## archmitohren (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde sagen, da bist du hier ein bisschen falsch. Oder willst du Paladine farmen ;-)


----------



## Kuhlomb (25. Dezember 2010)

oh fuck xDDDDD sorry..... ich mach das immer so das ich nen rnd thread anklicke und dann thema auf mach ... ^^


----------



## Laeneus (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich geh gerne in Tiefenheim Farmen. Das ist groß und vorallem mit Erzen überschwemmt. Vor dem Nerf hat man damals bei einer guten Runde 600-700 Erze bekommen, jetzt müsstens je nach Glück und Uhrzeit so um die 300 sein. Ansonsten finde ich die Tol Barad Halbinsel noch relativ praktisch, da man dort noch nebenbei die Füchse nach dem Pet abfarmen kann^^


----------

